# Girls, how many guys have asked you out?



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

It just had to be done.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Uh...2. Successfully. I think. :/


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

4? i guess? more if you count asking for sex, but i don't


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

One as a "joke", which doesn't count... :|

Thankfully I can count the non-technically "asking out" done by my online boyfriend... So... One?


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Girls have it easier blah blah blah!!!!!!!!


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Colton said:


> Girls have it easier blah blah blah!!!!!!!!












And we don't want that.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Don't know. I worked in this ice cream place for a little while, and every Friday and Saturday night middle aged randoms would come in off the street and ask me out. It was kind of sad actually...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

3 of my friends asked me out. I wasn't interested, and so they decided that the friendship was over. Fun times.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't really know the number, I know that I've only said yes to a few of them. And none of them turned out very good.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Two.

One when I was 16. He was a friend of my mother's. I had a huge crush on him but then he asked me out. Oh the panic. Oh the terror. Oh how I wish I'd been normal.

The other was when I was 21. I was watching football in a bar and this guy came up and handed me a note (which I pathetically still have). He said "Here's a letter for you. Rip it up if you like", before going back to his seat. In the note he introduced himself and asked if he might buy me a cup of tea sometime. I was too cowardly to respond in any way.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

If you don't count all the "jokes" and random old men who ask while I'm ringing them up, then 4 times. If you do count them, then about 14 times.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

About 11 or so, 1 successfully.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

MoniqueS said:


> I don't really know the number, I know that I've only said yes to a few of them. And none of them turned out very good.


Same.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

None, I've always done the asking out.


----------



## Candlelight (Jun 26, 2011)

10


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

One.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow, come on ladies.... i feel some are holding back modestly?

_if not, my female paradigm is shifting here!!_


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

TPower said:


> And we don't want that.


lol...i wish i could pull up these pictures in real life random in-person situations! that'd be awesome!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

bwidger85 said:


> wow, come on ladies.... i feel some are holding back modestly?


What kind of numbers were you expecting? The answers so far don't seem that strange to me.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Do random guys on the street count?If so,then alot, if not, then 7. None were successful lol


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

People I actually knew in school and whatnot, about 4. 2 successful.

As far as random guys on the street - in the 10-20 range.....none of that successful. Rather safe than sorry, that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1 guy asked me to a dance; I don't count him because he's just a friend.

Another guy asked me out on a date. I don't count that either because he asked if we could "hang out".

So for real dates, only 1 guy.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not sure. I've had maybe 4 ask me out on a date and maybe like 10 or so ask for my number. Most guys tend to not notice me.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

8 guys in real life come to mind, 4 were "successful" probably lasted only two weeks tops.. I'm pretty sure that's all.. I have terrible memory.


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

If we aren't counting online dating, maybe 3? 4 if you want to count a goofy 6th grade incident. I've actually asked out 2 guys also.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Does asking a guy to the college ball as a friend count?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

zero.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Several, but I turned them all down except my current boyfriend.  And we're still together, almost 3 years later.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Tu Cielo said:


> I'm not sure. I've had maybe 4 ask me out on a date and maybe like 10 or so ask for my number.





Tu Cielo said:


> Most guys tend to not notice me.


I'm confused. :um


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

whiterabbit said:


> What kind of numbers were you expecting? The answers so far don't seem that strange to me.


Maybe it's the SA, but I expected to hear more, like in the double digits for most of the women here by the time they hit their twenties. I would expect those numbers higher if you ladies were in certain situations or "going out" or w/e it is you ladies do. I know, from what I've seen at least, there are many attractive women on these forums. Personalities are cool too but obviously SA may keep some reserved. I'm not trying to downplay or disrespect anyone, but maybe my views on women and being hit on are skewed? Not sure, but it's an interesting question. I'm almost certain with a certain amount of "exposure" a lot more men would be approaching and trying to get to know you ladies. Heck, I'm a male and I've been approached in the double digits, so it says something about exposure I think. I have never had a relationship past the 2 month thingy either so it's definitely an indicator of my exposure, which hasn't really been too high until the last few years.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Straight guys who were not joking? Zero.

I got "asked out" in middle school once by a guy during a social studies class. I told him, "No", because I wasn't interested, but I was fairly sure it was a joke because ALL of his friends were in that class. They all heard him. I was not one of the popular girls at all either.
One guy asked me out on MSN sophomore year of high school because I crushed on him and he found out. Turned out he was gay and didn't tell anyone until 2 years later.

I feel like a complete loser. Seems like the norm for a woman by my age is at the very least 3-4.... -sigh-


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Karuni said:


> I feel like a complete loser. Seems like the norm for a woman by my age is at the very least 3-4.... -sigh-


Hey, it's OK! Maybe this is a good turning point for you to take more of the initiative?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

3 wannabe PUAs
1 decent-seeming random guy on the street

The guy I did date never really asked me out (unfortunately, because I hadn't wanted to date him, and that meant there was no easy out). We'd just been doing stuff together.

A forty-something year-old guy who was helping me rehearse songs was trying to get me to go to the movies or something with him. I don't think it was completely clear that he was trying to date me, but I was afraid that was the case.

When I mentioned the decent-seeming random guy on the street, my sister said that's never happened to her. She's only been asked out by people she's known.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

NoName99 said:


> I'm confused. :um


The number of times I've been asked out is really not a lot in comparison to other girls. Guys usually don't pay much attention to me. There's always someone much prettier and cooler nearby. Also the fact that I have a boyfriend tends to deter most guys from even talking to me.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

A couple in junior high but they did it as a joke, I believe. 

That's all I can seem to remember. Come to think of it, no one has ever point blank asked me to be their girlfriend and remain serious while asking me.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys don't give a s**t about a girl _being cool_. It won't be a matter in the attraction factor.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Tu Cielo said:


> The number of times I've been asked out is really not a lot in comparison to other girls. Guys usually don't pay much attention to me. There's always someone much prettier and cooler nearby. Also the fact that I have a boyfriend tends to deter most guys from even talking to me.


You're 20. I'd say you're doing pretty well. This isn't a competition, you know. And you have a boyfriend. The fact that guys won't talk to you because of that can only be a good sign -- they think they don't stand a chance! Me, I don't even look at girls if I know they have boyfriends.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

None and not because of my sa. I just didn't really like a lot guys.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

One who was genuinely interested who didn't say the actual words - he was lovely, I really wanted to like him back but I didn't like him in _that_ way no matter how much I wanted to. 
Another one might have if I'd have just read the signs! Of course I only thought he was after one thing and ran for the hills like was contagious. Only upon reflection did I think 'oh...'
That's one crappy dating history right there.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

None successfully.
At least six I know have been interested.. and tried. But I usually scared them off.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

None. Im afraid of rejection, i guess. And anyway even if i did get a boyfreind they would dump me out of bordom. Either way ill end up alone.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Zero.

Not exactly sure why. I guess I'm either ugly or shutting myself out from others so they feel intimidated. Most likely its a combination of the two.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Nada! :no FML! :rain


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

Only one guy asked me out and he was so scary and too sexually forward I ignored him. Guys never ask me out, they always stare at me and mumble like they have difficulty speaking to me. I can understand why guys don't ask me out:

1) I never leave the house and when I do I look so nervous/shy/panicked to be out of the house and desperate to go back home. I am trying to change that tomorrow night though! 
2) I never smile. I always pout. It's just my face and I am always thinking way too deeply about something. I can understand if I look intimidating. 
3) I am a bitter *****. 
4) If the last reason wasn't enough, I feel like I look really weird/unattractive. 
5) I do not know how to act around guys. My personality is kind of abrasive, independent, and my primary thoughts are wrapped around medicine. I don't know how to be that girly girl who is needy and affectionate that some guys probably like.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

can we define "asking out"? I've had a few boyfriends but to be honest none of them ever really asked me out we just ended up sort of getting together through various circumstances (internet, drunkenness, etc). I can't remember a time some random person came up and literally asked me out on a date unless it was a drunk person at a bar...


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

0. 

One time as a joke, which I refuse to count.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

3


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Really burns a hole in that "women are asked out CONSTANTLY" crapola. 

It upsets me to hear about all these dudes who asked out women here as a joke. That's ****ing awful. Someone did that to a friend of mine and I just wanted to smash his face. It's interesting that they think we'd *actually* want them, what a joke.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I don't really know. Nobody has ever come up to me and asked "Would you like to go out to ____ some time?"

Seriously, aside from the staggering number of old pervs (which shouldn't count), I don't see how girls have any advantage over males in this arena.



strawberryjulius said:


> Really burns a hole in that "women are asked out CONSTANTLY" crapola.
> 
> It upsets me to hear about all these dudes who asked out women here as a joke. That's ****ing awful. Someone did that to a friend of mine and I just wanted to smash his face. It's interesting that they think we'd *actually* want them, what a joke.


Yeah I know D:<
Once, a boy in my choir class was sitting next to me and put his hand on top of mine during a presentation. I didn't know what to do, so I did nothing. Later, he asked out another girl in my class. She was so excited. I was happy for her. The next day, I found out that he did it as a joke and actually told her -I'm not kidding- ," You thought_ I _would seriously go out with _you_?"

I never even looked at him again after that. I was glad that I was so shy and weirded out or else the same thing probably would've happened to me.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I didn't read the thread but has anybody made the usual comment that girls don't have to ask anybody out. They just stand there and get all the attention?


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Aces_Shy said:


> I didn't read the thread but has anybody made the usual comment that girls don't have to ask anybody out. They just stand there and get all the attention?


Your name is cute ^.^

And I think that usual comment is already assumed by most people. It's sorta true, since guys feel more pressure to ask girls out, but the girls who "just stand there" are a select [sexy] few :/


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

A handful of times. Nothing compared to the number of times I presume most women are asked out.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

None, too shy. We know the cliche.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I don't believe these answers. Even I've been asked out by at least 12 girls - that's all I can remember, there's probably more.

And this is the guy who apparently hates and abuses wimminz


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

niacin said:


> Your name is cute ^.^
> 
> And I think that usual comment is already assumed by most people. It's sorta true, since guys feel more pressure to ask girls out, but the girls who "just stand there" are a select [sexy] few :/


Thanks 

Yeah, because of the way society is, it's usually expected the guy does the asking. Not always though.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No one has ever asked me out..


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

10 ish


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had a few but I don't remember the exact number. I just remember many of them being sleazy, not exactly a good thing.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Estelle said:


> 3 of my friends asked me out. I wasn't interested, and so they decided that the friendship was over. Fun times.


It wasn't a friendship to begin with.

On topic: I'm surprised to see so many females asking a guy out. *sigh* Girls stopped asking me out in middle school. Nowadays they either have too many guys talking to them and I need to compete -_- or she's too timid to say something to me. I don't blame them though, they give hints sometimes. What ya gonna do?!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

medicinmels said:


> Only one guy asked me out and he was so scary and too sexually forward I ignored him. Guys never ask me out, they always stare at me and mumble like they have difficulty speaking to me. I can understand why guys don't ask me out:
> 
> 1) I never leave the house and when I do I look so nervous/shy/panicked to be out of the house and desperate to go back home. I am trying to change that tomorrow night though!
> 2) I never smile. I always pout. It's just my face and I am always thinking way too deeply about something. I can understand if I look intimidating.
> ...


How do you mean your thoughts are wrapped around medicine? Psychiatric drugs? If you want to be less abrasive maybe try yoga or exercise, if you don't already.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I am 33, but I'm not a hot chick, this would be why the answers are what they are:

0 if you mean asked out on a date
2 who when they were completely smashed {as in I'm pretty sure blacked out} basically asked if I would have sex with them. 

And those happened years ago when I was much younger/prettier. 

That said I've never flat out asked a guy out either, I always imply my interest and try to feel out if its mutual. And it never is.. ~L~


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

3 who were normal, good intention-ed guys.
1 who kept calling me Victoria (not my name).
1 who was drunk but loooved my hair (he kissed my neck whilst dancing and I was quite into it, but he was a sleaze ball).

So 5.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Does Internet/text count? If not like 2. If it counts then 200. Lol


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

3 asked, surprisingly. But I never go. Can't do it. No way. :blank


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Two asked me.
The most recent I asked first.

Less than a handful of flirting/crushes without any "asking out".


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Conditions requiring I know him in real life and that he is straight: Zero. 
I had a guy I crushed on in high school "ask me out" over MSN, and we "dated" but he was actually gay and came out a couple of years later. 

I am absolutely invisible to men in real life. I'm shocked to get the few meager messages I've gotten on a dating site so far. Then again, they're the most desperate ones.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Hundreds


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

15-20 times could be more.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

None, i'm not pretty enough.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

tbyrfan said:


> None, i'm not pretty enough.


If that is you in your avatar, you are gorgeous.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Does Internet/text count? If not like 2. If it counts then 200. Lol


Ahaha same here


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Zero.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

hundreds but not thousands.

Not actually asking for dates but just wanted sex. Faith of ugly girls, nobody wants to go out but using for sex is ok :sus Shame of guys.


----------

